

By 2050 the 2nd Most Spoken Language Will Be Hindi-Urdu, the first Chinese - AnnaVital
http://visual.ly/speaking-languages

======
pushtheenvelope
what i find interesting is that despite the large number of speakers of sub-
continental languages (hindi, bengali, etc.), the use of these languages on
the internet is miniscule. I suppose this reflects the fact that the
subcontinental elite with internet access are comfortable with English.

I wonder if and how this will change as internet use becomes more widespread
via cheap smartphones.

------
cryptoz
It's astonishing that anyone could write about languages and attempts 100-year
predictions while ignoring NLP.

